# Heads up for those who bake a lot of bread...



## jeffesonm (Feb 2, 2010)

I was originally using King Arthur flour found in my local grocery store, which costs on average $5 for a 5 Lb bag, or around $.99/lb.  Well when I upped my volume of bread baking and began feeding a starter culture, I really started burning through flour (and $).  After a bit of searching I was able to find a local food distributor and buy a 50 Lb bag of King Arthur flour for a mere $13.19, or about $.26/lb!  Almost 75% off the supermarket price!  The place I purchased from is Dawn Foods from their Edison NJ distribution center, but a map on the wall there showed they have locations across the country.  I'm sure you can get it from other companies too, just check your yellow pages or whatever for food distributors and give them a call.

Just a quick FYI for those who bake lots of bread...


----------



## chefrob (Feb 3, 2010)

buying big is where it's at.......thx for the reminder.


----------



## hog warden (Feb 4, 2010)

BTW, if you are like me in that in most stores there are too many choices, just remember King Arther is the primo stuff. They also appear to be a good company that supports home folks and artisan bakers. 

A 5# bag of KA in my local store is $3.38, which is a few cents more than some, and not as much as others. That's the brand I'm buying these days. I'm not up to 50# bags yet.


----------



## pinholerty (Jul 4, 2011)

jeffesonm said:


> I was originally using King Arthur flour found in my local grocery store, which costs on average $5 for a 5 Lb bag, or around $.99/lb. Well when I upped my volume of bread baking and began feeding a starter culture, I really started burning through flour (and $). After a bit of searching I was able to find a local food distributor and buy a 50 Lb bag of King Arthur flour for a mere $13.19, or about $.26/lb! Almost 75% off the supermarket price! The place I purchased from is Dawn Foods from their Edison NJ distribution center, but a map on the wall there showed they have locations across the country. I'm sure you can get it from other companies too, just check your yellow pages or whatever for food distributors and give them a call.
> 
> Just a quick FYI for those who bake lots of bread...


Ask your rep at Dawn's if they offer any flour from Central Milling. Brands Central offers at some retail stores are Red Rose or Gilt Edge.. but if you can purchase their Artisan Wheat Flour (also sold at Whole Foods branded as their own organic wheat flour) I would urge you to give it a try. I have used it in bakery production for many years and have yet to find a flour that I would consider replacing it with. The Artisan is very comparable to 00 for pizza.


----------

